# Breeding age of Californian rabbits



## WannaBeFarmR (Jul 26, 2012)

I have 2 Californian rabbit does, i'm not 100% sure on their age I will have had them for about 4 months  I have an older Californian buck he's about 3 yrs, how old do the does need to be to breed I've heard 8 months but less then a year because delivery becomes more difficult after a year. I've also hear six months at what age do most people breed?


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 26, 2012)

Sylverfly said:
			
		

> I have 2 Californian rabbit does, i'm not 100% sure on their age I will have had them for about 4 months  I have an older Californian buck he's about 3 yrs, how old do the does need to be to breed I've heard 8 months but less then a year because delivery becomes more difficult after a year. I've also hear six months at what age do most people breed?


I breed at 6 months


----------



## DianeS (Jul 27, 2012)

There are lots of opinions on this one. Personally, I breed after I'm sure the doe is fully grown, which is usually around 6 months. If I have no clue about a doe's age, I track her weight and height and when she has the same ones for about 30 days, I assume she's fully grown. 

And don't worry about the "breed before one year" thing - it's a myth. Rabbits can have their first litters any time, and it's just fine.


----------

